# Where to get your PE stamp?



## lundy (May 29, 2015)

what are other options?

key differences-Price comparison, quality, sizes(tolerances)...etc.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

I got mine fom pesamps.com. Nice stamp, quick to ship, cheapest ones I found looking around.


----------



## lundy (May 29, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I got mine fom pestamps.com. Nice stamp, quick to ship, cheapest ones I found looking around.


Exactly the type of review I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## notsocivil PE (May 29, 2015)

I saw someone with a custom stamp... he had a surfboard in his. It still looked professional and met all the requirements. Just something to consider if you are getting a stamp. I have no idea where he got it though.


----------



## lundy (May 29, 2015)

Where did all the promo posts go that pestamps.com posted?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 29, 2015)

lundy said:


> Where did all the promo posts go that pestamps.com posted?




There's a dedicated forum on here for vendors. Keeps all the "advertising" out of these threads. I'm guessing they were either deleted or moved.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2015)

lundy said:


> Where did all the promo posts go that pestamps.com posted?


I'm willing to bet those post got deleted for being posted in just about every thread.

Check the vendor section. I think they are in there: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=64


----------



## lundy (May 29, 2015)

matt267 said:


> lundy said:
> 
> 
> > Where did all the promo posts go that pestamps.com posted?
> ...


I agree they should have been...but figured one should stick around.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 29, 2015)

A lot of folks swear by engineerseals.com also.


----------



## OffShawz (May 29, 2015)

I got my pre-inked on Amazon. They were cheaper ($23.25 and free S&amp;H) than the two sites that post on here, and they send you a proof beforehand (I asked) once you give them all your info.


----------



## J-Dubbs (May 29, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> A lot of folks swear by engineerseals.com also.




That's where I ordered mine. I was very happy with the price and quick turn-around time shipping them to me. I think I got my stamp before I was even sent my official notice of approval from the Texas Board saying I was now registered.


----------



## lundy (May 29, 2015)

So I just contacted pestamps.com and their email contact address forwarded me to acornsales.com I just received a call from acornsales saying they are not at all associated with pestamps.com. So another one to buy from is acornsales.com and you get a free tiff jpg and dxf file with your stamp order. use coupon code MAY25 to get 25% off your order. The customer service woman that helped me was very nice.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 29, 2015)

I noticed the same thing Lundy. It's interesting that the [email protected] directs you to the acornsales website. Even in the information you posted above it does the same...


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 29, 2015)

lundy said:


> So I just contacted pestamps.com and their email contact address forwarded me to acornsales.com I just received a call from acornsales saying they are not at all associated with pestamps.com. So another one to buy from is acornsales.com and you get a free tiff jpg and dxf file with your stamp order. use coupon code MAY25 to get 25% off your order. The customer service woman that helped me was very nice.




I ordered mine from Acorn sales a few years ago (good stamp and embosser that came with a bunch of seals) but I have heard good things about pestamps as well.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (May 29, 2015)

The handles on the Acorn Sales stamps tend to break easily and quickly. Several folks at our company have them and pretty much need to be hot glued in shortly after purchasing them. Not sure if this is an issue with other companies or not.


----------



## acorn (May 29, 2015)

Hi, I am Holly, the customer service person from Acorn Sales that you spoke with earlier today. I felt I should chime in.My husband and I own Acorn. We are family owned and we have been making professional seals for over 50 years. It is my job along with our monitoring software to stay on top of board changes and maintain a relationship with State Board offices. We have always offered complimentary eseals with the purchase of a professional stamp or seal.

I was sorry to read that someone had a problem with the embossing seal handles. Those are covered under your lifetime warranty and all of our professional products are backed with our state board guarantee. It was really strange to get the email earlier today but I can be reached at [email protected]

Have a nice weekend, everyone.


----------



## P-E (May 29, 2015)

lundy said:


> Other than pestamps.com what are other options?
> 
> key differences-Price comparison, quality, sizes(tolerances)...etc.


My company uses wb mason and the stamp works fine. Since the company offered to pay I didn't bother looking elsewhere, otherwise I'd have gone with an eb.com vendor.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 29, 2015)

engineerseals is another source that has been discussed with mostly positive feedback. I liked the lifetime warranty from Acorn though and have never had an issue with the large MN stamp or MN Seal pocket embosser.


----------



## J-Dubbs (May 29, 2015)

I smell a vendor fight...


----------



## lundy (May 29, 2015)

J-Dubbs said:


> I smell a vendor fight...


THERE WILL BE DEALS!!!


----------



## Engineer Seals (May 29, 2015)

EngineerSeals.com has been in business for over 37 years. Most orders placed by noon is shipped the same day.

Lifetime guarantee. If there ever is a problem, we would like to be the first to know about it. We appreciate all of the positive comments.


----------



## amreska (May 29, 2015)

What is the difference between self ink and pre ink stamp?


----------



## Engineer Seals (May 29, 2015)

The self inking stamp is a rubber stamp with a built in stamp pad. It flips over and hits a pad each time you use it.

The pre-ink has the ink impregnated into the rubber itself. It also uses an oil based ink that lasts for thousands of impressions

before you have to re-ink.

We make both but the pre-inked is our best seller. Our prices are very good without coupons.

Check us out on engineerseals.com. Congrats!


----------



## P-E (May 29, 2015)

I have pre-ink. I would recommend that especially if you a have a lot of drawings to stamp. Some states use embossers, so check. I think NJ is one of them.


----------



## iceman (May 30, 2015)

Does anyone know if the pre-ink stamp dries out over time? Especially if you don't use it often?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 30, 2015)

I don't know if I'll ever stamp anything, so I bought an inkpad. I figured I can replace that easily if needed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 30, 2015)

Eventually it will but not sure on how long since mine sits in my desk drawer most often. Today with how digital everything is, I just ensure that drafting/admin adds my seal with my digital file. So much easier than stamping every page. But in the event you actually need your physical stamp and it begins to dry out, Engineerseals (who I purchased from) offers a small tube of refill ink. The handle of the pre-inked variety opens and few drops restores the stamp's ink supply. I asked about it when purchasing and they added a small tube to my order. The real question now, when does the tube dry up? LOL. HTH


----------



## matt267 PE (May 30, 2015)

I like how RI is "Approved Vendors Only." Kind of takes the freedom of choice out of it.


----------



## ENVE (Jun 1, 2015)

kschim said:


> I saw someone with a custom stamp... he had a surfboard in his. It still looked professional and met all the requirements. Just something to consider if you are getting a stamp. I have no idea where he got it though.


I know for PA, it has to look a certain way per PA Code. What state allowed that? I would like to move there. I could probably take the test in October there and have my results before PA releases the results from April.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 1, 2015)

My company bought mine from engineerseals.com 3 years ago. I have the pre-inked one and have probably only stamped about 10 things, but it still works great.


----------



## notsocivil PE (Jun 1, 2015)

ENVE said:


> kschim said:
> 
> 
> > I saw someone with a custom stamp... he had a surfboard in his. It still looked professional and met all the requirements. Just something to consider if you are getting a stamp. I have no idea where he got it though.
> ...


This is in California. They have minimum requirements for the stamp, but nothing that says you can't add anything else. Again, he did in a very professional manner that you wouldn't even noticed unless you really looked.


----------



## Porter_ (Jun 4, 2015)

Engineer Seals said:


> EngineerSeals.com has been in business for over 37 years. Most orders placed by noon is shipped the same day.
> 
> Lifetime guarantee. If there ever is a problem, we would like to be the first to know about it. We appreciate all of the positive comments.




EngineerSeals.com is awesome, quality stamp and fast shipping. just weighing in with my recommendation.


----------



## Kovz (Jun 4, 2015)

I ordered mine through PEStamps.com yesterday. They had the best price with free shipping. I received my electronic ones the same day I ordered. I'll report back when I receive the rubber stamp in the mail.


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Jun 4, 2015)

:deadhorse:


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 5, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> These stamp vendors know what each state requires.



It's best to double check.


----------



## Otter (Jun 5, 2015)

PE stamps can be really sensuous, don't you think?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 17, 2015)

acorn said:


> I was sorry to read that someone had a problem with the embossing seal handles. Those are covered under your lifetime warranty and all of our professional products are backed with our state board guarantee. It was really strange to get the email earlier today but I can be reached at [email protected]




It's pretty consistent, the handles are press-fit into the hole on the base. When going to make a good stamp impression all the way around the seal the handles loosen up and come out after several impressions. A little bit of hot glue seems to tighten them up.


----------



## lundy (Jun 18, 2015)

I ordered mine from PEstamps and received a rubber stamp instead of the self inking and James at Pestamps was quick to respond and will be shipping out my self inking stamp as soon as they can.


----------



## Kovz (Jun 18, 2015)

Kovz said:


> I ordered mine through PEStamps.com yesterday. They had the best price with free shipping. I received my electronic ones the same day I ordered. I'll report back when I receive the rubber stamp in the mail.




*My reported feedback:*

Good quality and stamps well. I purchased a rubber stamp. Shipping was a little slower than I expected, but I wasn't in a great hurry. Besides, shipping was free. They had the best prices out of all the other websites I looked at.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Jun 19, 2015)

OffShawz said:


> I got my pre-inked on Amazon. They were cheaper ($23.25 and free S&amp;H) than the two sites that post on here, and they send you a proof beforehand (I asked) once you give them all your info.




This is where I get all my stamps, good quality stamp and it is the least expensive option that I've found. You order through Amazon and then the vendor contacts you asking your info.


----------



## Goonjie (Jun 19, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Sep 3, 2015)

So I just picked up a new state, ordered the stamp from engineerseals.com. The stamp is much higher quality than the one I received from Acorn a few years (get the full image when stamping and handle stays on). The difference was so big that I went ahead and ordered one to replace the Acorn stamp.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

wow, you really have it out for acorn. even after you'd get a free replacement from them?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Sep 16, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> wow, you really have it out for acorn. even after you'd get a free replacement from them?




Is that for me? Not really...Just commenting on the excellent value/experience from another vendor so that others may benefit. But now that I re-read that last post, it does sound a bit vindictive.


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 21, 2015)

+1 for engineerseals.com

I had a small issue with my stamp (it was my fault) and they're sending me a new one free of charge. Great customer service!


----------



## somemePE (Dec 21, 2015)

Just ordered mine from http://www.stamp-connection.com/

A colleague used them and it was a nice stamp. I'll update once I receive and experience it for myself.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 21, 2015)

Well, I am trying Acorn.  One thing I really liked was the DXF that comes with it for free.  I'm going to have to order another state stamp soon, so I will base that decision on how this one looks/performs/etc.


----------



## somemePE (Dec 21, 2015)

Audi driver said:


> Well, I am trying Acorn.  One thing I really liked was the DXF that comes with it for free.  I'm going to have to order another state stamp soon, so I will base that decision on how this one looks/performs/etc.


Let me know how the DXF from Acorn looks when you get it. I asked for one from the place I ordered mine and they sent it (although they indicated they do not typically) but it looks like a low quality raster-to-vector conversion. They also sent a jpg that looks great, but that's not much help for getting a functional dxf. If you are happy with your dxf I might just have to pay the $15 and buy electronic files from Acorn since my physical stamp is already ordered.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 21, 2015)

somemePE said:


> Let me know how the DXF from Acorn looks when you get it. I asked for one from the place I ordered mine and they sent it (although they indicated they do not typically) but it looks like a low quality raster-to-vector conversion. They also sent a jpg that looks great, but that's not much help for getting a functional dxf. If you are happy with your dxf I might just have to pay the $15 and buy electronic files from Acorn since my physical stamp is already ordered.


Sure thing.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 23, 2015)

I got a proof of the DXF yesterday and wasn't overly impressed by it.  The circular lines aren't circles, etc.  Sounds like the conversion you've seen before-- raster to vector conversion.  Also, the parts that are supposed to be ink filled are blank, so it's just outlines of the text etc. A couple of letters in the the word "Engineer" even run together, although they don't in the JPEG and TIFF they sent. I contacted them about the quality and they responded by sending a new one that looks just like the other.  Apparently, they use Corel to make the jpeg, tiff, and DXF and it is what it is.


----------



## npcannon (Dec 23, 2015)

So my number is 00##### but the stamp only asks for 5 numbers, I asked some friends and got a mixed batch of results from all 7 to just the 5 that aren't zeros any rules on this? This is in CO, so I'm not sure if it changes state to state.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 23, 2015)

npcannon said:


> So my number is 00##### but the stamp only asks for 5 numbers, I asked some friends and got a mixed batch of results from all 7 to just the 5 that aren't zeros any rules on this? This is in CO, so I'm not sure if it changes state to state.


Always safest to contact the state board.


----------



## EnvEngrCA (Dec 29, 2015)

Used EngineerSeals. They were really fast and the stamp looks great!


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 29, 2015)

Count me as another satisfied engineerseals.com customer.  They had a pre-inked stamp in my hands before Christmas, which made it my favorite gift this year.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Patrick1441 PE said:


> Count me as another satisfied engineerseals.com customer.  They had a pre-inked stamp in my hands before Christmas, which made it my favorite gift this year.


^this. +1


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 29, 2015)

On a side note, I found they also offer refill ink for the pre-inked stamp variety.  However, I've been using the digital/CAD seal more often these days anyway.  Perhaps the physical stamps are soon to become relics?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 29, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> On a side note, I found they also offer refill ink for the pre-inked stamp variety.  However, I've been using the digital/CAD seal more often these days anyway.  Perhaps the physical stamps are soon to become relics?


I thought we lived in a paperless society already?


----------



## somemePE (Dec 29, 2015)

Audi driver said:


> I got a proof of the DXF yesterday and wasn't overly impressed by it.  The circular lines aren't circles, etc.  Sounds like the conversion you've seen before-- raster to vector conversion.  Also, the parts that are supposed to be ink filled are blank, so it's just outlines of the text etc. A couple of letters in the the word "Engineer" even run together, although they don't in the JPEG and TIFF they sent. I contacted them about the quality and they responded by sending a new one that looks just like the other.  Apparently, they use Corel to make the jpeg, tiff, and DXF and it is what it is.


That sounds almost identical to mine so I guess I'll just leave it alone. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 29, 2015)

somemePE said:


> That sounds almost identical to mine so I guess I'll just leave it alone. Thanks for sharing!


I will say that the JPEG, TIFF and the actual stamp are great.  They were quick to try to address the DXF issues, but in the end were unable to offer anything better.  I am still satisfied with everything else.


----------



## somemePE (Dec 29, 2015)

Audi driver said:


> I will say that the JPEG, TIFF and the actual stamp are great.  They were quick to try to address the DXF issues, but in the end were unable to offer anything better.  I am still satisfied with everything else.


Same here - JPEG and physical stamp are great from the place I got mine. I did not request a TIFF, but looking at Acorn where you bought yours it looks like the TIFF comes standard.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 29, 2015)

Ordered my stamp from engineerseals yesterday!


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 29, 2015)

There are only two "approved" vendors that I can buy my stamp from. I wonder who they're related to.


----------



## PE Stamps (May 2, 2016)

Just as an FYI, Our electronic files are native AutoCAD files at PE Stamps and not exported from other software.  We sell our DWG files which have the original line work with straight lines and circles, not the messy files you get from exporting to DXF.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 3, 2016)

James Hall said:


> Just as an FYI, Our electronic files are native AutoCAD files at PE Stamps and not exported from other software.  We sell our DWG files which have the original line work with straight lines and circles, not the messy files you get from exporting to DXF.


Wish I had known that prior.  Is is possible to just order the DXF/DWG?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 3, 2016)

James Hall said:


> Just as an FYI, Our electronic files are native AutoCAD files at PE Stamps and not exported from other software.  We sell our DWG files which have the original line work with straight lines and circles, not the messy files you get from exporting to DXF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@James Hall

lusone:


----------



## PE Stamps (May 4, 2016)

We do sell just our DWG files individually for $15 each. 

Here is a link for ordering the DWG stamps.  Just check the DWG box only.

http://www.pestamps.com/product-category/engineer-seals/


----------



## TWJ PE (May 5, 2016)

@James Hall

Is there any way you can post examples of your TIF, JPEG, and DWG products?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 5, 2016)

W9TWJ said:


> @James Hall
> 
> Is there any way you can post examples of your TIF, JPEG, and DWG products?


Umm....well depending on your state, they will look like this:  http://www.pestamps.com/product-category/engineer-seals/

There will be little difference (other than file size and overall resolution) between the JPEG and TIFF files.  The DWG seal will look virtually the same as the other two (while in a zoomed-out view) only one will be able to see the actual detailed CAD line-work while zoomed-in.  And the DWG file will "play nicer" with drawing packages vs. importing the JPEG/TIFF variety.


----------



## TWJ PE (May 5, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Umm....well depending on your state, they will look like this:  http://www.pestamps.com/product-category/engineer-seals/
> 
> There will be little difference (other than file size and overall resolution) between the JPEG and TIFF files.  The DWG seal will look virtually the same as the other two (while in a zoomed-out view) only one will be able to see the actual detailed CAD line-work while zoomed-in.  And the DWG file will "play nicer" with drawing packages vs. importing the JPEG/TIFF variety.


Fair enough. I wasn't sure if those were stock photos. Thank you.


----------



## PE Stamps (May 6, 2016)

Those photos are actually PDF's of our actual stamps.  They will look exactly like the pictures at the link posted above.


----------



## PE Stamps (May 10, 2016)

Our rubber stamps and self-inking stamps are laser cut as well to give a much cleaner image than the older polymer systems.  If you have clear rubber, yours is the polymer type stamps.  The states with designs and state seals in the center have much more definition when cut with a laser.


----------



## TWJ PE (May 20, 2016)

I just placed an order with @PE Stamps. Looking forward to getting it!


----------



## TWJ PE (May 23, 2016)

Update on order with @PE Stamps:

As the above post indicates, ordered around 11:30am on Friday (5/20). I ordered a self-inking stamp and electronic stamps (dwg, tiff, and jpeg).

Several hours later at 9:00pm, I received all my electronic stamps.

Today (5/23), my self-inking stamp was in my mailbox.

These folks don't mess around and quality is top notch.

I highly recommend @PE Stamps if you're looking for your first stamp (like I was) or looking to update/upgrade your stamp.


----------



## PE Stamps (May 24, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> Update on order with @PE Stamps:
> 
> As the above post indicates, ordered around 11:30am on Friday (5/20). I ordered a self-inking stamp and electronic stamps (dwg, tiff, and jpeg).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your feedback and the recommendation.


----------



## Susan (Jun 1, 2016)

Do I have to use my middle initial on the stamp?  Can it just be my first and last name?


----------



## Susan (Jun 1, 2016)

Another question... should I buy 1 5/8" stamp or 2" stamp?  What did everyone else do?  Is there a "standard" ?


----------



## PE Stamps (Jun 1, 2016)

Susan said:


> Another question... should I buy 1 5/8" stamp or 2" stamp?  What did everyone else do?  Is there a "standard" ?


What State are you looking for?


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 1, 2016)

Susan said:


> Do I have to use my middle initial on the stamp?  Can it just be my first and last name?


*Rule 137.31 (d) *"All seals obtained and used by license holders shall contain any given name, commonly accepted variation of the given name, or initial combination with the surname as currently listed with the board and in the usual written signature. Nicknames shall not be permitted on a seal in lieu of a given name or initial combination. The name can be displayed on the seal using all uppercase letters such as "LESLIE H. DOE" or using the standard combination of upper and lowercase letters, such as "Leslie H. Doe"." 



Susan said:


> Another question... should I buy 1 5/8" stamp or 2" stamp?  What did everyone else do?  Is there a "standard" ?


*Rule 137.31 (b) *"Physical and electronic seals shall be of the design illustrated in this section and shall be no larger than two inches. Regardless of seal size the engineer's name and number must be clearly legible."

I purchased the 1 5/8" from at @PE Stamps.


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 1, 2016)

PE Stamps said:


> What State are you looking for?


When I try to go to your website I get this...


----------



## PE Stamps (Jun 1, 2016)

For Texas; no larger than 2 inches.  We only offer 1 5/8" on our website as it seems to be the most common size in our experience, but others may disagree.


----------



## Susan (Jun 1, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> *Rule 137.31 (d) *"All seals obtained and used by license holders shall contain any given name, commonly accepted variation of the given name, or initial combination with the surname as currently listed with the board and in the usual written signature. Nicknames shall not be permitted on a seal in lieu of a given name or initial combination. The name can be displayed on the seal using all uppercase letters such as "LESLIE H. DOE" or using the standard combination of upper and lowercase letters, such as "Leslie H. Doe"."
> 
> *Rule 137.31 (b) *"Physical and electronic seals shall be of the design illustrated in this section and shall be no larger than two inches. Regardless of seal size the engineer's name and number must be clearly legible."
> 
> I purchased the 1 5/8" from at @PE Stamps.


Okay, I read that rule, but still wasn't sure.  So.... middle initial required?

Also, @PE Stamps website isn't working.

(need stamp for Texas)


----------



## PE Stamps (Jun 1, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> When I try to go to your website I get this...
> 
> View attachment 8380


Yeah, having technical problems today.  We just updated our servers and or website is down for a couple hours while the changes propagate.  Should be back up shortly.


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 1, 2016)

I would say it's not required according to 137.31(d); I choose to include it.


----------



## PE Stamps (Jun 1, 2016)

Your name should be as it reads on your certificate or other such documentation from board.  Contacting your board if you want it changed.  We see people with just initial and with full names though.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 1, 2016)

Susan said:


> Okay, I read that rule, but still wasn't sure.  So.... middle initial required?
> 
> Also, @PE Stamps website isn't working.
> 
> (need stamp for Texas)


My stamps (PE and PG) just have my middle initial even though my full name is listed on my licenses in Texas.  No problems getting them accepted.


----------



## Susan (Jun 1, 2016)

envirotex said:


> My stamps (PE and PG) just have my middle initial even though my full name is listed on my licenses in Texas.  No problems getting them accepted.


Okay... But I don't want to include my middle initial.... When I got an email from the Texas board, it said "Dear Susan Lastname, Texas PE#####,"  so can that be a sign I don't need my middle initial?


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 1, 2016)

Susan said:


> Okay... But I don't want to include my middle initial.... When I got an email from the Texas board, it said "Dear Susan Lastname, Texas PE#####,"  so can that be a sign I don't need my middle initial?


"...commonly accepted variation of the given name..." - according to this, you can use your first and last name. My name on file doesn't have my middle initial (guess I forgot to put it on the application) and they accepted my stamp with my middle initial.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 1, 2016)

Susan said:


> Okay... But I don't want to include my middle initial.... When I got an email from the Texas board, it said "Dear Susan Lastname, Texas PE#####,"  so can that be a sign I don't need my middle initial?


It appears that you don't have to.  But if your Lastname is as common as your first name, you might consider it.  If the combination is rare, then it would be easily distinguished from others.  As a suggestion, you might look at the listing for PE's in your state to determine if there will be issues in differentiating your name from another's name.


----------



## PE Stamps (Jun 1, 2016)

They may dry out over a long period of time.  They are pretty self-contained to prevent that though.  All you would need to do though is add a few drops of refill ink to get it going again.  We have not seen these dry out though.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Jun 1, 2016)

Susan said:


> Okay... But I don't want to include my middle initial.... When I got an email from the Texas board, it said "Dear Susan Lastname, Texas PE#####,"  so can that be a sign I don't need my middle initial?


What a cool last name! Is it french?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 1, 2016)

PE Stamps said:


> They may dry out over a long period of time.  They are pretty self-contained to prevent that though.  All you would need to do though is add a few drops of refill ink to get it going again.  We have not seen these dry out though.


I don't have one of your self-inking stamps, but the first one that I did buy (from a local print shop) fell on its side within my drawer and stayed that way for a long time (months?), and after that it never worked again and I had to get a replacement.  So I recommend trying to keep any self-inking stamp upright when stored.

Now that I'm getting licensed in an actual State instead of a territory, I will probably be buying from from you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Eh....ink is a thing of the past anyway.  It's all digital/CAD based these days.  Especially for large drawing sets. :thumbs:


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 2, 2016)

Dleg said:


> I don't have one of your self-inking stamps, but the first one that I did buy (from a local print shop) fell on its side within my drawer and stayed that way for a long time (months?), and after that it never worked again and I had to get a replacement.  So I recommend trying to keep any self-inking stamp upright when stored.
> 
> Now that I'm getting licensed in an actual State instead of a territory, I will probably be buying from from you.


Good to know... I just checked by drawer and mine was on its side... fixed.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 2, 2016)

Dleg said:


> I don't have one of your self-inking stamps, but the first one that I did buy (from a local print shop) fell on its side within my drawer and stayed that way for a long time (months?), and after that it never worked again and I had to get a replacement.  So I recommend trying to keep any self-inking stamp upright when stored.
> 
> Now that I'm getting licensed in an actual State instead of a territory, I will probably be buying from from you.






TWJ PE said:


> Good to know... I just checked by drawer and mine was on its side... fixed.


Ha, same here.  It's probably been that way for around four years though and it still works great.


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 2, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Ha, same here.  It's probably been that way for around four years though and it still works great.


Do you use it regularly?


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 2, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> Do you use it regularly?


Nope.  I stamped random papers when I first got it, you know, to test it out.  Since then I've only stamped two other sets.


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 2, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Nope.  I stamped random papers when I first got it, you know, to test it out.  Since then I've only stamped two other sets.


Yeah... I did that after I turned it right side up... just to make sure.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2016)

Trust me, you're not going to want to stamp a 120-pg design plan.  You'll appreciate your digital seal much more. :thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 2, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Trust me, you're not going to want to stamp a 120-pg design plan.  You'll appreciate your digital seal much more. :thumbs:


That's what the interns are for  

Actually, the first firm I worked for, the chief engineers even had their assistants sign the plans for them.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> That's what the interns are for
> 
> Actually, the first firm I worked for, the chief engineers even had their assistants sign the plans for them.


I'm too OCD to trust anyone else (especially an intern) to do that kind of work.  Drafters/designers can apply the seal in the same spot and integrate it into the title block for a much cleaner and sleek looking design package.

Having someone else other than the seal-owner sign also seems ethically questionable.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 2, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> That's what the interns are for
> 
> Actually, the first firm I worked for, the chief engineers even had their assistants sign the plans for them.


That seems like it crosses a line.


----------



## PE Stamps (Jun 2, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> That seems like it crosses a line.


Agree.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 2, 2016)

I thought it was weird too but never said anything.


----------



## Susan (Jun 2, 2016)

Okay one more question... should I get my name in all caps or in upper and lower case?  Texas says either is fine.  What did everyone else do?


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd go upper, lower, block, italic   Every letter different like a ransom note.


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 2, 2016)

Susan said:


> Okay one more question... should I get my name in all caps or in upper and lower case?  Texas says either is fine.  What did everyone else do?


I did all upper case.


----------



## CycleBrew (Jun 2, 2016)

P-E said:


> I'd go upper, lower, block, italic   Every letter different like a ransom note.


Awesome, hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 3, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> I did all upper case.


All upper case here.


----------



## Madpiper (Jan 3, 2018)

I just ordered a self-inking and electronic stamp from engineerseals.com .  I wasn't super happy about the price, but the state of Utah requires your stamp to be 1-1/2 inches in diameter, as opposed to the more common sizes of 1-5/8 or 2 inches. I tried going to pestamps.com and they only offered 1-5/8 inches, while engineerseals.com offered both 1-5/8 and 1-1/2 inches. Again, not totally happy about the price, and I tried searching everywhere for a coupon code, but found nothing. I will be happy to post an update on shipping speed, quality of stamp, customer service, etc for anyone that cares.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 3, 2018)

^^ If it means anything, UT requires a 1.5" minimum diameter for an engineering seal. You could have ordered it at PE Stamps.

I think I ordered stamps from all three EB advertisers. (Engineer Seals, Acorn, &amp; PE Stamps.) All three are good, just look for whatever price is the best when it's time to order.


----------



## Madpiper (Jan 6, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ If it means anything, UT requires a 1.5" minimum diameter for an engineering seal. You could have ordered it at PE Stamps.
> 
> I think I ordered stamps from all three EB advertisers. (Engineer Seals, Acorn, &amp; PE Stamps.) All three are good, just look for whatever price is the best when it's time to order.


Ballz....you're totally right. Oh well, Engineer Seals has been good so far despite being a little more expensive. They were quick to send me my electronic seal (within about 4 hours). Excited to get my pre-inking stamp....should be here Monday.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 6, 2018)

I got mine at pestamps.com.  They've been very good customer service wise for me.


----------



## utilityeng (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone know what direction the embosser seals from engineerseals.com come in? The website doesn't specify when you attempt to order. Other websites let you choose between right, left, top, bottom.

I need one that's positioned so you can stamp from the bottom of the sheet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 18, 2018)

I got one for PE stamps also...  pocket stamp pre inked.  Love the crisp look it gives!  Also, I am a doof and spelled my name incorrectly when I typed it in, and they checked with me to make sure that was what I meant then corrected it for me.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 18, 2018)

utilityeng said:


> Anyone know what direction the embosser seals from engineerseals.com come in? The website doesn't specify when you attempt to order. Other websites let you choose between right, left, top, bottom.
> 
> I need one that's positioned so you can stamp from the bottom of the sheet.


If I'm not mistaken, sealed from bottom is the default configuration.  For those that seal from the side, is it really important which direction the seal is?


----------



## utilityeng (Jan 18, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> If I'm not mistaken, sealed from bottom is the default configuration.  For those that seal from the side, is it really important which direction the seal is?


I'd like to think that side sealers would orient the seal so that its "bottom" is pointed toward the bottom of the page, at least that's how I'd want it to be, but I'm OCD about silly stuff like that.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 18, 2018)

I understand that,  but for the most part it's not easy to see the raised seal unless you're really trying to read what it says. For inked I'd want it to be straight, but for embossed not sure that it would make a big deal.


----------



## utilityeng (Jan 18, 2018)

I wanted a pre-inked stamp and long reach embosser. I ended up using stamp-connection.com for a few reasons.

They were selling the same embosser (manufactured by Shiny) for $43.50 vs. the $56.50 that engineerseals.com was selling it for. The X-stamper N52 pre-inked stamp I purchased from stamp-connection was almost double the price of the MaxLight pre-inked stamp sold at engineerseals, but my coworker has the N52, and the quality of that stamp simply can't be beat. If Florida's seal were just a tad smaller, I could've gone with the N53 stamp which is sold at a much more reasonable price.

Anyway, long story short, I got the same embosser for less $$, a better stamp (IMO) for more $$, and spent $2 less at stamp-connection since they offer free shipping.

Oh, and I opted for purple ink!


----------



## utilityeng (Feb 1, 2018)

As an update to my previous post - for anyone looking to get a "long reach" embosser who wants to know the TRUE dimension between the edge of the paper and the edge of the seal (thus the total clearance between seal's edge and paper's edge), for the Shiny model sold at engineerseals.com and elsewhere, it is 1.2" inches. This is for the Florida seal which is 1 7/8" in diameter.

Engineerseals claims 2.75" inches between paper edge and center of seal. I found it to be closer to 2.1".

Anyway, if you think you'll need more than 1.2", opt for the XLR (extra long reach) embosser.


----------

